# Redéfinir le CLASSPATH ?



## kolbek (9 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrais me dire comment ajouter un chemin au CLASSPATH (dans le but de pouvour compiler des programmes java avec tomcat).

Merci.


----------



## bompi (9 Mars 2007)

C'est un peu vague ... Il faudrait savoir comment tu comptes t'y prendre (shell, commande _ant_, Eclipse etc.)
Avec Eclipse, tu le d&#233;finis dans le projet. Avec _ant_, tu peux le mettre dans le descriptif de la t&#226;che, en diff&#233;rents endroits.


----------



## jmini (1 Avril 2008)

Je crois que j'ai le même problème.
Je voudrais utiliser JDOM.

Je lis ici :


> Il vous faut dans un premier temps télécharger la dernière version de JDOM disponible à cette adresse : http://www.jdom.org/dist/binary/. Il suffit ensuite de rendre accessible le fichier /build/jdom.jar, en le placant dans votre classpath.



Pour télécharger l'archive, je ne vais pas avoir de pb.

Ensuite où faut il la placer de manière standard sur mac ???

Ensuite pour le moment je compile tout simplement mes fichiers textes avec la commande 

```
javac maClass.java
```

Il me semble qu' il y a une option pour redéfinir ou modifier (je ne sais pas) le classpath, voila ce que l'on trouve dans l'aide de la commande javac :


> -classpath <path>          Specify where to find user class files




```
javac maClass.java -classpath chemin/vers/le/fichier/de/la/class/jdom
```

Est ce que c'est ca ?

Et pour ne pas avoir à le faire tout le temps, je dois pouvoir indiquer dans un fichier de config de java ou javac qu'en plus des autres réglages, je vais vouloir me servir aussi de cette class ??? 
_Un petit peu à la manière du fichier qu'il faut modifier pour changer les réglages sur serveur Apache pour activer PHP..._

Quel fichier faut il éditer ???

Je suis vraiment désolé d'être si nul en UNIX, et ma question doit vraiment être stupide, mais si quelqu'un avait la gentillesse de me faire un petit topo "pour les nuls"

Merci.


----------

